# Kona Explosif for 2008



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

For the new year I will attempt the re-build of a Kona Explosif. Fluted down tube and Project II fork. In need of 1/18 threaded headset.




Thanks to laffeaux the seat post binder is a DKG.



Cranks are somewhat period correct attached to a Suntour XC Pro Grease Guard BB. 


Please let me know how the rear brake was assembled. I have seen the seat clamp with spaghetti tubing but do not see how this would work with the top tube so far below the seat tube clamp. So I acquired a clamp that integrates a cable stop.

The top tube clamp that includes a brake stop is a bit too big without a length of inner tube to take up the size difference. And another stop of some kind will need to go behind the seat clamp to hold the cable hanger for canti brakes.:madman: 



Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

There should be a nylon clamp for the brake cable that will go on the seat tube. Looks like a nice frame - when did the Explosif's come with fluted tubes - I thought it was Hot only.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm - tasty. A 94. They were Tange Prestige/ Concept/ Ultra tubeset - yes? Agreed Bushpig, don't think they were fluted. The 95/ 6/ 7 models were Columbus, and had some nice ovalized tubing in the front triangle.

I've seen the old Joe Murray Impact headsets come available on ebay. Keep an eye out.

Kona actually made a seat tube clamp to accommodate the canti's. It fitted over the seat tube just above the top tube. You could try to find one of those at a bike wreckers/ junk shop if you have such a thing in your neighborhood. Or go to retrobike.com and post a wanted ad for Kona "Race Light" stuff and such... Those brits are crazy for old Kona stuff. BTW - I think I saw Race Light grips on ebay - now!









You may wish to try konaretro.com for a year specific spec sheet... if they have one. Enjoy the build. Those older Explosifs have a nice ride due to their excellent XC geometry.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a 93 Norco TNT with that Ultimate UltraStrong downtube, if that helps...


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

richieb said:


> I have a 93 Norco TNT with that Ultimate UltraStrong downtube, if that helps...


You're kidding right!! How does that help?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Because both frames have the splined ulimate Ultrastrong downtube, and I thought that maybe it would help narrow down a year knowing that the frames using this tubeset were mainly built in 1993 and 1994.

In reference to Bushpig's statement...

"There should be a nylon clamp for the brake cable that will go on the seat tube. Looks like a nice frame - when did the Explosif's come with fluted tubes - I thought it was Hot only."

Is it me, or is there an incredible abount of hostility on the board lately?

rb


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Agree with top_ring on the cable routing arrangement for the rear canti-brakes. Have a look at the Kona Retro web site (I think it's www.konaretro.dk) which has the old catalogue scans and that should give you the frame specifications too.

Maybe you've got a 'sleeper' there, as in a 1994 Kona Hot that's been repainted and Explosif decals applied because they were the only stickers available. Are you the original owner or did you buy it secondhand?

At rb, there is a bit of hostility at the moment. Seems like there is a plague of 'rivet-counting' going around rather than the general helpfulness that's typical of the vrc board. Hopefully it's a just a transient state. Also thanks for the response on the Bontrager Race Lite chain line question ~2 months ago. I got an XTR 107mm BB just before Christmas, now installed and the shifting is spot on. I can understand the love for Bontragers, the Race Lite has been my favourite ride for the last 10 days and will be for some time to come. Awesome...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Happy to have been of some help!

Welcome to the wonderful land of Race Lite. I love mine, too.

After a bit of trauma from a stolen one, followed by an insurance-funded find of a lifetime, it's still my favourite rider...

Now, back to your regularly-scheduled thread about Konas and Tange Ultimate tubing - 

As for checking if that frame is a hot or an Explosif, weren't the Hots built by Tom Teesdale? Check the serial # for some T's...that may give a clue... 

rb


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

richieb said:


> Because both frames have the splined ulimate Ultrastrong downtube, and I thought that maybe it would help narrow down a year knowing that the frames using this tubeset were mainly built in 1993 and 1994.
> 
> In reference to Bushpig's statement...
> 
> ...


Sorry for being so direct. The year 94 was already mentioned, but now that you have explained your thoughts, I see where you were going with this.

*Howley* - in reference to your "fluted" downtube. Perhaps you meant seat tube?


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Howley said:


> For the new year I will attempt the re-build of a Kona Explosif. Fluted down tube and Project II fork. In need of 1/18 threaded headset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to blaspheme but you could always use V brakes...the horror... or some of the funky period correct brakes that didn't use a cable stop. Finding those would probably be as hard as finding that seattube stop though.

I think XT 1 1/8" threaded headsets show up on ebay kinda regularly.


----------



## chapel00 (Jan 23, 2004)

top_ring said:


> Hmm - tasty. A 94. They were Tange Prestige/ Concept/ Ultra tubeset - yes? Agreed Bushpig, don't think they were fluted.


93 and 94 explosif also had the externally fluted downtubes. Just as in the pic posted. I have three in my garage-2 built (one was my first mtb) another as a frame.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

chapel00 said:


> 93 and 94 explosif also had the externally fluted downtubes. Just as in the pic posted. I have three in my garage-2 built (one was my first mtb) another as a frame.


That's good to know. I miss my Explosif. I had a 97. I think it's time to look for a 93/4 for a fun build. How about posting a pic of yours?


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Splined - fluted what ever*

As chapel00 noted and according to the 93/94 catalog the Down Tube is splined.

Hard to see in the photo.

Serial number is F4038701 on a while label parallel to the BB shell. Another number is stamped on the BB shell under the cable guide. 4.......4

Any help finding the seat tube cable guide is much appreciated.

PM me if interested in helping with the restore.:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

If all else fails, you should be able to find a guide that a lot of BMX companies use for an around the seat tube cable guide for top of chainstay mounted u-brakes. It's made by Yung-Fang Click the link to see their catalog page for YF-016A - which fits a 28.6 seat tube.

I know at Haro, hundreds of thousands of these little buggers were specified.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Much Thanks!*

Now I am inspired to keep on the lookout and not give up on the build.

Thanks SSMike!
Ment to stop by the shop but got involved with the Alan Bonds tour and ride around Tam Rancho...
Next time for sure.

Photos of progress, I promise.


----------



## lumpsum (May 2, 2005)

The utter horror of putting Altus brakes on that beautiful frame! Please, at least get some old LX cantilevers(or even STX rc) but not those dreadfull Altus'.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Howley said:


> but got involved with the Alan Bonds tour and ride around Tam Rancho...QUOTE]
> 
> Ya I know...........Thanks for calling me LOL! Happy New Year Bro!!


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know if this is any help Howley, but this bike is definitely a 1994 Explosif, size 18 of course, and some details are shown in the links below.

The Kona specs say the Explosif tubesets were - 1993 - "custom Prestige tube-set, Ultimate Ultralight top/down, externally-fluted 'oversize' down tube, externally oval-butted seat tube, Concept seat tube/stays", and 1994 - "Tange Prestige Concept ultra light custom set, new extra light db stays". Note that Concept is a quite different tubeset from Ultimate Ultralight, the Concept tubes that you have on your bike being bi-ovalised while Ultimate Ultralight is round. If you'd like to check it out, the Tange specs say that both the top and down tubes of Concept are tapered 34x30-30x27.2 x 0.9-0.6-0.9. I didn't know there was a Concept down tube that was also fluted, but if you say so that's good enough for me.

Finally in case there's any confusion over the websites that preserve early Kona information:

www.konaretro.com has the 1990 to 94, 97 and 98 catalogues (95 and 96 are not present anywhere on the web to my knowledge, so if anyone has a copy I'd be very pleased to hear about it) - this site is now dormant but alive, as Stewart Pratt is unable to develop it any further, but is kindly keeping it online.

www.kona.dk had a complete run of model specs etc from 1990, but is now sadly defunct, and regrettably the copies of it in www.archive.org are incomplete, in particular lacking almost all of the photos

www.retrobike.co.uk has, with Stewart's permission, copied the catalogue material from konaretro, so at least that is secure against mishap

I hope your build is progressing well and you'll show us some tasteful pictures of it as soon as may be!

https://www.konaretro.com/articles/catalogues/1994/12.jpg
https://www.konaretro.com/articles/catalogues/1994/22.jpg


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Re-build on hold-still looking for proper cable guide...
Parts should turn up at the end of month bike swap in Boise.
Thanks For the Supportive Comments.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a Kona Explosif from the year before yours. I remember very distinctly the lighter green of the model year that followed. This green is what you have. Did you buy this frame on eBay from the guy in Texas who sold it for $100?

I have intact(but used) the gruppo from the original darker green Explosif that I purchased. I think it was a 1992 model year. Yours is a 1993 I believe.

The cable guide for the rear brake did not have a noodle, it simply routed through a cable guide in the seat clamp, and was housed in a plastic tube. I still have the original clamp, although it is a bit worn. I also have the original XTR rear derailleur, cogset, and rear hub(champagne color). I have the XT thumbshifters, handle bar(beige), and rigid fork(now painted red). I also have an XC 600 fork which I think was stock on the 1993 Explosif.

What else do I have? I think I have the stem. I may even have an Impact headset, but I will have to dig for it.

I have the original XTR rear hub and cassette which is the same as the one on your Explosif-champagne colored.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the cranks were Sugino Mighty or XT. I have both. I also have the XT front derailleur.
PM me.


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

If you have not found a headset yet, PM me. I have a Mavic from back then (maybe too tall).


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

*Explosif components-Impact headset, cable guide, 987 brakes...*

Here is some of the original component group from my 1993 Explosif.

The Joe Murray Impact headset is essentially intact, with all original bearings. The seatpost clamp cable guide is worn from cable rub, but the threads are intact. The Dia Comp 987 brakes are all complete and original except for the Kool Stop pads. I have been saving them for a vintage build which I may never get around to...

I also have the pedals, stem, cranks, even the original Ritchey Logic bottom bracket. Sadly, it is cracked. But I do have an XT non cartridge bottom bracket in perfect condition.

For some strange reason my dark green Explosif frame from is not in any of the '93 or '94 catalogues on Konaretro.com. But I am certain that it was from the model year prior to the lighter green Explosif shown in Howley's photographs.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

disease said:


> For some strange reason my dark green Explosif frame from is not in any of the '93 or '94 catalogues on Konaretro.com. But I am certain that it was from the model year prior to the lighter green Explosif shown in Howley's photographs.


It is indeed a puzzle, as your bike is clearly a 93 just as Howley's is a 94. I must say that all the 93 Konas that I've seen had the two-tone paint as in the catalogue. Is it possible that your bike was a late 92 frame built up with 93 parts? If that were the case, the colour might be explained, as the 92 Explosif Pro had custom paint, so your dark green frame could even be unique.

Please avert your gaze from everything other than the cable clamp in the following picture, as I am conscious that the august denizens of mtbr vrc might be distressed if their eyes fell on the red bits that Drapoon has put on his 94 Explosif. But I believe it is just such a cable clamp that Howley seeks.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Perhaps it was an Explosif Pro. It did not say Explosif Pro on it. Should it have? I thought that the Explosif Pro's were black, and only the HOT's were custom painted? 

Alas, that dark green Explosif is no longer. After a fatefull 180 degree bar turn that caused my Marzocchi xc 600 fork brace to fatally wound the underside of the Tange Ultimate downtube...

If I still had it I would rebuild it retro style with all of the original components.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Pulling from 993 MBA Buyers Guide and Mountain Biking Buyers Guide I get the following for the explosif...

XT fd, XTR rd, XT thumb shifters, Sugino Mighty XP Crankset and 12-28 cassette (probably Deore XT), Diacompe 987 Cantilevers and SS-7 levers, Joe Murray A:\ drive and B:\ drive Kevlar tires Mavic 231 rims, Tange Prestige Concept/Ultralight/Ultrastrong tubeset (so the concept seattube, the strong downtube and the light toptube), 71/74 angles, Rockshox Quadra/Mag-21 or JM Z-link fork, Porsche Green or Titanium colour.

Joe Murray Impact headsets are easy to service, the lower cup used 1/4" bearings like Deore DX headsets and the upper 5/32" like Deore XT & Ritchey headsets. As mentioned the come up on ebay now and then, there was an NOS one on ebay canada a week or so ago. The Sugino Mighty XP cranksets on the other hand... that's gonna be a trifle trickier to source. As would the tires be. The cassette wouldn't be that hard, one of my suppliers still has HG70 (DX) and HG90 cassettes in selected sizes.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

disease said:


> Perhaps it was an Explosif Pro. It did not say Explosif Pro on it. Should it have? I thought that the Explosif Pro's were black, and only the HOT's were custom painted?


No they don't seem to have had the word Pro on the frame. I'm just getting it from the 92 catalogue that the Pro was standard black but with custom option. And I'm guessing that this Canadian-owned beauty could be a custom-painted 92 Explosif Pro - anything like your green colour? [and no, he doesn't like the purple forks either!]


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Wrong all wrong*

O.K I promised an update. 
Spent the last few weeks looking for the parts I needed: 1 1/18 threaded head set and quill stem. The Project ll fork threads are a little too short.:madman: Need to find or buy thread cutters and add 1/8-1/4 inch more.


Thought I found the ever elusive seat tube cable guide - YES I saw the one on ebay for $30. Hope the seller got what it was worth. I found one of the BMX dual sided ones mentioned in this thread for the every day low price of FREE. 




So I gave the guy a bottle of Killian's as a thank you. The clamp sits too high and the cable guide angle is all wrong.

Profile stem NOS and Ritchie threaded head set $19.99 each plus tax. How do you guys do it? All I want to do is go for a ride...:skep:

You can now see the splines on the downtube and bulge on the seat tube:


----------



## Sweptwind (Sep 19, 2005)

great to see those old green bikes. While we're at it, here's '94 Explosif - had a bunch of things done to it (disc cable routing, Rohloff dropouts), and it's now my skills bike as well as a tourer. Recently had it resprayed and just built it up with stuff that was lying around.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Howley said:


> You can now see the splines on the downtube and bulge on the seat tube


I may be the only person on the planet interested in this matter, and if so would everybody else on the planet please accept my apologies, but I have learned that had your tubeset sticker survived, it would say Tange Ultimate Ultrastrong - in contrast to what it says in the catalogue. So your downtube is not a 'ditched' Tange Prestige Concept tube, as there is (as I had thought) no such thing, but an Ultimate Ultrastrong.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Parts is Parts*

Special thanks to MMikey and all you who provided help with this project. Update here are very fine Suntour NOS shifters and brakes with levers for the build. What quality in the fit and finish of the Suntour parts and especially the attaching hardware. The light gold finish is a nice touch.

Missing this one part for the front brake:










2 left shoes-nothing a razor blade can't fix...










Mighty fine components on a used bar.
































































Best hub ever...


















Weather is too good to be inside. I'm off for a ride...


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

She is DONE !










Many thanks to you all who help supply the parts for this project-you know who you are...










Thank you Paul of Meridian Cycles









THE hardest part to find...


















Brian Grieger built wheels- Suntour XC Grease Guard Hubs and BB. XC Pro Brakes and Shifters.










Missing One of These...









Should be this...


















Other than a motorcycle shop is it still possible to get the larger diameter brake cables and housing?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I love it except the bar and stem but comfort is king so I understand.....still that build is very nice.

Wil


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Love those frames. 

Question: does the frame fit you well? The reason I ask is... the seat post and bars seem to be extended a bit more then needed for a XC style ride. But if you're loving it - ride on!


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations on getting it up and running Howley. 

It's only now that I see it with wheels that I realise that it's a size 17, I had thought it was an 18. I'm with Top Ring - I think it looks as though maybe it's a bit small (after all that!) Kona intended size 17 for riders from 5-3 to 5-9. A size 19 would have 2" more seat tube, 1" more top tube and 2cm more head tube.

Re-reading the thread, many of the things I said were wrong (as ever), but I now believe that the fact that it should have an Ultimate Ultrastrong sticker on the seat tube means that the seat tube is Ultrastrong, as is the down tube (I believe that US consumer law dictates that a sticker must be true of the part it is fixed to, but not necessarily true of anything else - I'd be interested to be contradicted if that is wrong). The top tube was Ultralight and the stays were Concept and that was the mix. 

And in answer to somebody else, the 1994 Hot had the same tubeset as the Explosif and was indeed made by Tom Teesdale. The following year, the Explosif went over to Columbus Max, but I think the Hot stayed with Tange and Tom Teesdale relinquished the Hot contract in 1995 anyway.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Fit and Finish*

Boys,
I have always had a time of getting the fit right for my size. At 5' 8 3/4" short on top and 32" balls to the floor. I ride 15"-18" frames-mostly 17".

These girls all ride great and seem to fit me-more or less...










X-country bent over, back at 45 degrees-is so VRC  After a trip to the North Shore, I now ride 'chopper' style-sitting up hands above my hips. 
So I got an Intense 5.5 (Sold to go ERB full time)









My Blog on it.



















Right now the Kona rides sooo Nice ! But will try these:









Other rides in my life show upright position hands at or above the seat:


















A very good fit on a 29er demo bike while on tour in Scotland this last June:









Say what you will about the evils of riser bars 
My commuter has 'em-









My name is Harley and I am a Bikeaholic...


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Much Better Now*

Last attempt to add the Kona components for the setm and bars failed when I could not find the little cable housing I had cut. (Drinking beer while working on bikes leads to setting down a tool or part and not remembering where you put it...) So, one week later I found the housing and completed the job-sans beer:










Must say looks and feels much better now.










Big tire - not much clearance-clould adjust stradle cable...










Patina on all paint...



















All moving parts are NOS




























Close in the Front too...


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

This is a very late post to this thread, but you might research the frame origin for these years. I believe Tom Teesdale was building the Hot for Kona and may be the origin for the fluted down tube, in other words these frames maybe came from him. I bought anther '94 off the bay several years ago that did not have the flutes, I'm guessing maybe Kona labeled and sold the frames as needed to meet demand and some of the Explosif's were actually leftover '93 Hot frames repainted fro '94 as Explosifs. had a fluted '94 as well, miss it. Enjoy the bikes

http://www.tetcycles.com/


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

dwilson said:


> This is a very late post to this thread, but you might research the frame origin for these years. I believe Tom Teesdale was building the Hot for Kona and may be the origin for the fluted down tube, in other words these frames maybe came from him. I bought anther '94 off the bay several years ago that did not have the flutes, I'm guessing maybe Kona labeled and sold the frames as needed to meet demand and some of the Explosif's were actually leftover '93 Hot frames repainted fro '94 as Explosifs.


No, I don't think so. Tom Teesdale built all Hots from 1991 to 1995, and his frames can be identified by the TET stamp. Hots had the fluted Tange Ultimate Ultrastrong down tube from 1992 onwards. He has told me that he never built any frames sold as Explosifs.

The Explosif used that fluted down tube in 1993 and 94, but I have seen one other example of a 94 Explosif with a plain down tube like yours. I suspect it would have been fitted with an Ultimate Ultralight tube instead - maybe they had a batch made like that. US trading standards laws mean that they wouldn't be able to depart from the stated Tange Ultimate/Concept mix, and the dt is not Concept. (see below, you can't really see the tube properly, but the seller said it had no fluting and it isn't tapered)


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

FYI- As OP I wanted to let you all know The completed build has been dis-assembled and parted to the ends of ebay...Frame, fork and wheels remain in Boise.

Guys-I really appreciate all the support, input, sent parts, and help on this project-The bike as great as it was in raw form as found - never really fit me after years toiling and gathering parts. The frame went to a local bike shop owner here in Boise who had it re finished. I'll post photos ASAP. He really likes it and fits him well...

History: (memory may not be reliable...)
Frame as found $20 hanging in now defunked shop around 2003
Fork on ebay $20 plus cost to re-thread steer tube $15
Suntour GG hubs @ $20 plus Sun CR18 rims $10 spokes and build wheels $50
Suntour free wheel $20
Partial Suntour xp pro groupo-breaks, shifters, levers $90
GG BB XC pro $20
Shimano Cranks w/ Rings-Shimano Front Derailleur n/c Thanks Lafferex...
Shimano LX Rear Derailleur $24 local bike shop
Ritchey head set NOS $20 1 1/8 threaded
Original Kona Stem and Hard to find plastic rear brake cable guide-sent n/c by fellow VRC - THANKS!
Seat WTB SST with stitched logo gifted n/c ???
Seat post - 27.2 no brand Free from local at bike swap Thanks !!
Tires ???
Grips WTB bolt on
Pedals XC pro GG

About 4 years finding parts-rode twice-ebayed some parts $127
Q: Why do we Do this???
A: Had a great amount of FUN-equal amount of frustration
Kept me off CRACK...
Now on to a 1952 Schwinn.
Stay tuned.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn you really got a sweet bike put together for a cheap price> too bad about the fit.All those sweet Suntour parts too mmmm....they go for good cash on fleabay.


----------

